# Traynor Reproduction Script Logos



## taskforcestudios (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi all,

I’m looking to get my hands on a couple of the original Traynor script logos for my vintage Traynor head and cab. These are super hard to find these days, and I was wondering if anyone had any leads on a possible reproduction or something that could be 3D printed?

It’s just a bummer to have an original Traynor but not the badge to complete it. I keep an active search on eBay but haven’t seen one of these. The parallelogram and 2nd gen style pop up quite a bit.

Any leads or advise would be appreciated.

Thanks!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo- (Sep 28, 2020)

taskforcestudios said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m looking to get my hands on a couple of the original Traynor script logos for my vintage Traynor head and cab. These are super hard to find these days, and I was wondering if anyone had any leads on a possible reproduction or something that could be 3D printed?
> 
> ...


Hi Have you had any luck with finding a logo or 2 yet? I can help if you still need them. I have an extensive logos collection that spans about 70 years of amp logos, including two original Traynor script logos. I have no idea as to value, so I would say that if you're interested, make me an offer for one. I'm not as anxious to sell both, as I wouldn't have one in my collection, but I may be convinced!! Anyway, let me know if you're interested. Thanks.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Mo- said:


> Hi Have you had any luck with finding a logo or 2 yet? I can help if you still need them. I have an extensive logos collection that spans about 70 years of amp logos, including two original Traynor script logos. I have no idea as to value, so I would say that if you're interested, make me an offer for one. I'm not as anxious to sell both, as I wouldn't have one in my collection, but I may be convinced!! Anyway, let me know if you're interested. Thanks.
> View attachment 329910
> View attachment 329910


Sent you a private message.


----------



## dizzygee (Aug 18, 2021)

Frenchy99 said:


> Sent you a private message.


----------



## TAO Master (12 mo ago)

I’m looking for a Traynor Script logo if anyone has one for sale.


----------

